# The first spawning story!



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This story is from both the human's and betta's POV(point of view)!
Enjoy!

*The pair
Chapter 1*​
It was an amazing day that had started when i finally woke up from sleeping like a baby. As i opened my eyes, the first thing i could think of was today is the day to convince mom to buy the amazing looking snowy CT pair i have been eying for ever (since last night).

I Jumped out of bed and felt the FREEZING floor as i put on my ducky slippers. I ran out of my room and down the stairs as fast as i could and half way down,i slipped on one of the duck bills on the slippers and rolled the rest of the way down. OUCH! I cried as i got up from my hurting fall. I guess they dont call them "SLIPPERS" for nothing.

Mom was in the kitchen with dad eating breakfast. "Hey sweety, good morning." My mom said as she took a bite out of her bagel. "Morning mom". I said in a hurting tone. I limped to the table as she and dad laughed at me. "So why are you limping." Dad said giggling. "Because i was excited." I replied. "To do what, get hurt." He said with a smirk. "Anyway, besides my trip down the steps, can we talk about something else?" I said seriously. "I wanted to talk to you guys about something!" "Well we will talk after you eat breakfast." Mom said.

"I'm done with breakfast, can i tell you NOW?" I asked. "Yes shoot." Dad told me. "Well i was going to ask you....if...i...can...get...a...breeding...pair?" I asked reluctantly. Dad said "What and why in the world do you want to breed these so called bettas?" "They are just so interesting and cool and colorful" I explained. "Well it depends have you any time to do this? Do you have enough room in your bedroom? Do you know what and how to deal with this type of fish?" Mom questioned. "Yes ive done TONS of research" I replied. "Well its okay with me." Mom said. "Where are you supposed to be getting them?" Dad asked. "On a website called Aquabid.com, they have tons and beautiful fish there for sale." "So Jamie How much is this "Breeding pair" going to cost us?" Dad said suspiciously. "Just $50." I said with a huge grin. "WHAT!" Dad asked surprised. "$50 For two fish!?" "Yes, its for a pair so i guess its more than for a single fish." I said. "Well im sure your father and i will be able to do it!" Mom told me."Yes! I finally get to get them!" I screamed! 

So later that day, i finally ordered that pair and my mom dealt with the shipping and handling stuff. So they should be here in two days! I was so excited i couldnt do anything but think of them and set up my breeding tank and get all the supplies.

First i got the Heater and live plants and a good sized cave for the female or the male, because i read in many articles that the female can be aggressive too and also be tougher than the male. So i guess the cave is for the female and male to go and hide away. After buying the Heater and plants and cave, i got the corner sponge filter, the BBS eggs and hatchery, then i ordered up some micro-worms with some vinegar eels and already had my infusorians ready. By the time the pair gets here the fry food i ordered would be here as well. So I set up the tank. I put the cave and sponge filter in first, then i stuck the heater to the bottom of the tank and made sure it was a bare bottom tank, added 6 inches of water and put the plants in, then added in the conditioner with Indian almond leaf extract and surrounded the air part of the tank with plastic wrap and everything else i was supposed to. 

"Yes! Everything is ready for my amazing pair!!" I said after doing all that hard but fun work.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Should i continue? There is plenty more to come with some exciting parts!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh good, it's from YOUR point of view.

For a minute I thought this was going to sound like questionable material. 

[edit] Oh wait, you're doing it from the betta's POV, too?! Careful on that one. xDD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Oh good, it's from YOUR point of view.
> 
> For a minute I thought this was going to sound like questionable material.
> 
> [edit] Oh wait, you're doing it from the betta's POV, too?! Careful on that one. xDD


Well its not realistic.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great start BettaLover2033! I'm hooked!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Great start BettaLover2033! I'm hooked!


 
Thanks! and i'll continue to do more later on today.(afterschool).


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice story. i haven't seen one about spawning before


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta99 said:


> nice story. i haven't seen one about spawning before


thanks im not done yet though


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I NEED MORE!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well I NEED MORE!!!!


Im going to do that right now!=D

Bettalover!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Ignore everything I say in this post*- Come on, I need some thing to read here I get impatient and I need some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry guys i fell asleep and just couldnt keep my eyes open! Well im sure it will be up there before sunday! Sorry school homework is making everything messed up!



fishman12 said:


> *Ignore everything I say in this post*- Come on, I need some thing to read here I get impatient and I need some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

grrrrr! jp. don't wanna rush you. take ur time


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey dont be mad at me be mad at my teachers and ill join you! lol:lol:


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

lol  i have a betta story that i'm working on right now. i like making it, but at some points i find myself stuck and have to over personify, if you know what i mean.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No not really what do you mean by that?


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah sorry i worded that badly. i mean like personification (where u give an animal or inanimate object human traits). sometimes i have to go too far to get past certain parts, like letting them do things that they wouldn't really do (sleep, etc.)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta99 said:


> yeah sorry i worded that badly. i mean like personification (where u give an animal or inanimate object human traits). sometimes i have to go too far to get past certain parts, like letting them do things that they wouldn't really do (sleep, etc.)


Oh i understand now:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well where's the story!! Hehe these are soap operas for betta lovers


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well where's the story!! Hehe these are soap operas for betta lovers


You know what guys ill start right now! sorry to keep you waiting!:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shouldn't you guys be doing homework right now? lol :lol: jk


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Shouldn't you guys be doing homework right now? lol :lol: jk


What is this homework of which you speak, hehe.

And 2,700 posts...booya!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Shouldn't you guys be doing homework right now? lol :lol: jk


Haha i forgot what those words meant a long time ago!

And i do have math homework.

I hate math!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> And 2,700 posts...booya!!


Wow cool! i want to get that many! So im going on a huge posting spree right now as i finish chapter two in the spawning story!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Haha i forgot what those words meant a long time ago!
> 
> And i do have math homework.
> 
> I hate math!


I hate math too. My teachers a jerk and he gives WAY to much homework.

Cant wait to read the rest!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Chapter 2*

*Chapter 2
The Arrival!​*
As the sun slowly peeked through the thick trees behind my house i awoke very softly but still excited to know my pair was finally coming today!

I yawned and stretched. Today i knew was such a good day! I put on my warm fuzzy duck slippers once more and very carefully walked down the stairs without slipping. Mom woke me up with a big and loud voice even though i was already up, and told me to quickly get dressed as i rubbed my eyes in sleepiness. It was now 7:30am and i was walking around downstairs when i was supposed to be upstairs getting ready for school. 

I slowly got dressed and headed for school. "Goodbye mom." I called out. See you later." "Okay have a good day." She told me as i walked out. "Oh and watch for the pair, the guy told me they should be her around 11:00am." "I will now get your butt down to school before your late!" She said in a serious tone.

School was torturing me with time. It felt like they knew i had plans at home and tried to drag the day. -Even though the schedule period times were the same.- As i rushed from class to class i would get even more frustrated and try my best to just stay calm and keep my excitement level down! When the clock struck 11:00, i thought to myself: "just 4 more hours! as i walked to lunch" Mom was probably getting the box and opening to see how they have arrived and such.

Finally 3:00 came and i was so excited. Usually i walked home with my two friends Kate and John, but not today!

As i finally got to my doorsteps and walked into the house i walked as quick as i could to see my new pair! (=D).

"Whoa!" I said. I just stood their stunned like a crash dummy in a car! Well lets just say for one that they weren't completely "snowy looking" but they were better!










How amazed i looked with my mouth wide enough open for planes to land! "This Pair Is Awesome!" I yelled! "Keep it down in there." Mom yelled back. I quickly put them in their own two gallon tanks and immediately i started conditioning them. 

Day by day the pair were more and more brighter and vibrant every time i looked at them. Hopefully these two weeks will be fast and i will have them super ready for my big day!:-D

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And thats the end of chapter two!:-D:-D Hope you liked!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome. Shows exactly how I act when I have a shipment coming in.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Awesome. Shows exactly how I act when I have a shipment coming in.


Lol well i hope i come around to chapter 3 tomorrow!:-D


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

sweet story and goodnight its 10:30 my bedtime


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> What is this homework of which you speak, hehe.
> 
> And 2,700 posts...booya!!


Math homework! Hahaa!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Hee Hee I have no homework! I am out of school already ha ha! (though I think I need a refresh class if you ever notice my spelling and such LOL!)

Anyway, GREAT story and I think it is a great idea to have both yours and the fishes point of view. 

I CAN'T WAIT FOR MORE SOON!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

There will be its just there is too much going on with homework and other things.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ignore this.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Teachers are sooooooooooooo annoying! I have two projects due monday and a three page research paper due thursday. three-pages. aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh. And I haven't started on the paper. School is sooo weird. We spend two hours doing stuff unrelated to school. so annoying.
-Plus there's a new school superintendant at my school system, and he is ruthless. He makes everybody in the school do a Think Show project and then write a paper explaining the process of doing the project. Then, he sends out a letter for volunteers to go look at them! Instead of him volunteers. So annoying. :frustrated: Sorry decided to add the face after posting a quick reply.


----------

